# True Blood



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else watching it? Thoughts? I'm catching up on season five right now. 

It's kind of goofy, but I like it.


----------



## grandma5 (Apr 22, 2013)

Love it! I had already read the books when the series came out. The show is nothing like the books though. I liked them both, but they're different.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I have NO IDEA what it is.
-ReTIRED-
P.S. IF it is a TV show....I'm NOT interested.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

grandma5 said:


> Love it! I had already read the books when the series came out. The show is nothing like the books though. I liked them both, but they're different.


How much different are the books?


----------



## grandma5 (Apr 22, 2013)

They started out with the same basic story but the tv show has gone off on it's own. I enjoyed the books (still have to read the last one) and I enjoy the tv show as well. To me they're totally different experiences.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They seem to do that a lot when it comes to movie and television adaptations. My MIL has read the Sookie Stackhouse novels and highly recommends them.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I have NO IDEA what it is.
> -ReTIRED-
> P.S. IF it is a TV show....I'm NOT interested.


DITTO

watching TV would cut into my chicken forum time& that would be a bad thing!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone catch the new episode? Thoughts? I like it, but as I said earlier, it's super goofy now.


----------



## ladybugs1972 (Jul 17, 2013)

Austin said:


> Anyone catch the new episode? Thoughts? I like it, but as I said earlier, it's super goofy now.


Love the show! I've been watching since the first season. It is goofy...but this season seems to make more sense than last season did (that was just weird). Besides, it's something fun to watch during the summer months, and it's not a rerun!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's very true. Having new stuff to watch right now is nice.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Thoughts on the latest episode? 

I think it's getting funnier and funnier. With the exception of the death of Terry, which I'm sure is only temporary, it was a pretty good episode.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Austin said:



> Thoughts on the latest episode?
> 
> I think it's getting funnier and funnier. With the exception of the death of Terry, which I'm sure is only temporary, it was a pretty good episode.


Just love this show! The actor who plays Lafayette just owns that role. He's really good at it.

So.........will Sookie have a litter of her own soon?? Warlo is the first non vamp I remember her with.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Well he is a vamp, just a Fey/Vamp. 

I don't know if Sookie will have a litter (lol) but I think that depends on whether Warlo can reproduce. It seems vampires are limited in that capacity.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

You are right. He is part vampire, but just at dark, right?  And they got "busy" in daylight. But he was vampire at the time.......aahhhh! It gets so confusing!

That light that lit up between them also happened when Andy and his fairy girlfriend had their little rendezvous. So it just made me wonder if the writers found a way to repopulate the fairies back into the story. 

And just when is somebody going to forget their contacts and get glamored in the jail?? Anxious to see just how Jason gets them free.


There's so many surprises with the storyline, I can't wait til Sunday nights!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

After last nights I don't know if Jason will be helping. 

It was a good episode. I like when they do back story for Eric. He is by far one of the best characters on the show.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Agreed. I enjoy the back stories as well


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Well that was an interesting finally. 

What happened to Eric?


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Those writers are so good at cliffhangers!! 

I can only assume Pam will try to save Eric. There wasn't anywhere to hide; unless he melts himself down into a cravase. I stink at guessing what will happen next. 
I worry about Tara now. Lettie Mae wasn't holding a paper clearing her of Hep V. 

How long do we have to wait until the next season??


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Almost a year unless I'm mistaken.


----------

